# Conexion de un ojo magico a una radio



## Jandico (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola. Necesitaría saber como se conecta una válvula (un ojo mágico) al circuito de una radio, osea cada una de las patillas de la válvula a donde van (voltajes y demás). A ver si alguien me podría ayudar a encontrarlo o facilitarlo dicho esquema. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 2, 2006)

Holas. Jandico. Si mal recuerdo la gran mayoria de las valvulas de "ojo magico"  son simples pentodos.. y se conectan como tal....pero antes de darte algun patillaje debes decirnos de que valvula estamos habalndo.... cual tienes en tus manos.

BYE!


----------



## Jandico (Oct 3, 2006)

Hola gracias por contestar VichoT. Pues la valvula es una philips EM84. Es que necesito un esquemilla o algo para saberla conectar a una radio telefunken. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Norberto (Nov 3, 2006)

te envio algun dato


----------



## Jandico (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola Norberto gracias por tu mensaje pero te aclaro lo siguiente: la valvula que yo quiero instalar en un aparato de radio es de forma rectangular donde el haz de luz sale dos rayas horizontales una enfrente de la otra que se acercan o se alejan segun sintonia. Es del modelo philips EM48. Mi interes es saber cada terminacion de la valvula, donde tiene que ir conectada en el aparto de radio, por ejemplo cual es la tension (que tipo de voltaje) la sintonia la iluminacion. El caso es que una vez conectada funcione indicando sintonia a sabiendas de que salen tres o cuatro cables de los termianales de la valvula. Saber donde van conectados los cables en el aparato de radio.
Gracias.


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola jandico, hay una web que se dedica a las radios antiguas (las de valvulas) es esta, www.elvalvulas.com y alli seguro que te pueden ayudar.


----------



## aritzagj (Abr 8, 2013)

hola, buenos dias, rebuscando por ahi en mis chismes encontre un ojo magico, exactamente el UM 35 de telefunken y he estado naufragando en la Web pero no he encotrado lo que busco, me gustaria el esquema electrico: patillaje, conexiones, voltaje de funcionamiento de esta valvula para hacer una ñapa, bueno la ñapa es poder darle uso en algun aparato de audio moderno, he visto que ya se planteo algo parecido hace tiempo pero no me a valido de mucho, muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2013)

15 segundos de Google 

http://www.akh.se/tubes/eyes.htm

http://www.akh.se/tubes/htm/um35.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conexion-ojo-magico-radio-3563/

http://www.planetatecnico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=17688


----------



## aritzagj (Abr 10, 2013)

ooohhh siiii!! ooohhhh siiiii!! seguro que con esta informacion puedo hacer la ñapa! sera por tiempo... como me gusta cacharrear con chismes viejos, mi mujel cualquier dia me planta en la calle con mis trastos!! jijijiji muchas gracias!!


----------



## locovalvular (Abr 16, 2013)

Buenas colegas, estoy armando un amplificador moderno en un chasis de radio muy antiguo, conservando sus válvulas y todo los demás, incluso le di alimentación al filamento de cada tubo. El problema es que ha quedado desplazado el ojo mágico, junto a su zócalo y todo, ya que el problema fue que se fundió el trafo de alimentación, el de salida y además no contaba con un altavoz. Mi duda era como conectar el ojo mágico, que es una 6E5, y si podía hacerlo de manera que en vez de funcionar de acorde a la señar de radiofrecuancia, lo haga con la señal de audio.

Encontré un circuito del vúmetro. Si anulo la etapa del pre amplificador con una 12AT7 y simplemente inyecto la señal de salida del amplificador en la pata 3 o sea en la rejilla? Por adelantado gracias a quien me de una mano, saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 17, 2013)

Tenés que rectificar la salida del pre. La grilla del ojo mágico se alimenta con corriente continua y es de unos pocos volts. Buscá su hoja de datos. En los manuales de antes de la RCA venía todo. Pero ahora tenemos Google.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Tenés que rectificar la salida del pre. La grilla del ojo mágico se alimenta con corriente continua y es de unos pocos volts. Buscá su hoja de datos. En los manuales de antes de la RCA venía todo. Pero ahora tenemos Google.


 
Son unos pocos volts negativos  , creo que con -8Vdc abre toda 




 http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=OQ5vUaXrKonI9gSyn4GABg


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2013)

hola Jandico segue a*C*a un articulo con el EM84 pero esta en portugues , usteds tiene que traduzir para el espanol . yo recomendo conectar el patilla numero 1 del EM84 a el AGC del receptor e unir el tierra o negativo  del receptor a tierra o negativo del circuito que yo te envio como retorno del signal . 
Forte abraço y buena suerte en tu desarrolho .
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aritzagj (Abr 25, 2013)

hola otra vez, al final visto lo visto he cambiao de valvula, tengo ls 6AG6F y veo que es mas sencillita de usar menos patillaje= menos engorroso, naufragando por internet y experimentando por mi cuenta he conseguido que se encienda, pero con lo que le gusta a la gente esto de los ojos magicos que poca informacion y esquemas hay!! alguien podria darme una esquema para este modelo?? y alguna utilidad practica o algo... poder conectarla a un equipo hi-fi o algo, he visto un esquema que lleva dos valvulas que habeis puesto en el foro, pero n las tengo y he estado mirando por ebay y demas y joer son las dos valvulas mas caras del mercado!! sin embargo es esquema es sencillo, algo asi quiero yo para la mia... muuuchaasss gracias por vuestra paciencia


----------



## Selkir (Sep 9, 2013)

Lo voy a preguntar aquí para no abrir otro tema, ya que este también habla de usar un "ojo mágico".
Estoy tentado de realizar uno para conectarlo a mi equipo de música y mirando por internet encontré el siguiente esquema: http://www.solderingpoint.com/projects/indicator_tube/indicator_tube.php
No se si ese esquema está bien y funcionará o por el contrario será un fiasco.

¿Vosotros que decís?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 9, 2013)

Selkir dijo:


> Lo voy a preguntar aquí para no abrir otro tema, ya que este también habla de usar un "ojo mágico".
> Estoy tentado de realizar uno para conectarlo a mi equipo de música y mirando por internet encontré el siguiente esquema: http://www.solderingpoint.com/projects/indicator_tube/indicator_tube.php
> No se si ese esquema está bien y funcionará o por el contrario será un fiasco.
> 
> ...



Hola...parece todo bien en el esquema que pasaste pero¿prestaste atención que necesitas 250Vdc y 6.3v para la tensión de filamentos para que funcione?
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Selkir (Sep 10, 2013)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...parece todo bien en el esquema que pasaste pero¿prestaste atención que necesitas 250Vdc y 6.3v para la tensión de filamentos para que funcione?
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Gracias por responder, Ricbevi.
Si, se que el circuito se alimenta a 250V DC y los filamentos a 6,3V AC, por eso no hay ningún problema.

Si el esquema está claro voy a ver que cuesta de realizar y si no es mucho me pongo a ello, sino cuando tenga el dinero jeje

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DannyR (Mar 23, 2014)

Miren con lo que me encontre  un ojo magico.. la verdad que me gustaria saber si funciona antes de realizar cualquier circuito.. Para ésto quiero utilizar un probador de valvulas pero como soy nuevo trabajando con el probador y no encontre su manual, necesito ayuda..  la valvula no tiene ningún codigo porque se le borró.. pero por lo que investigue dedujo que es una 6U5-6G5 RCA  tambien busque en libros que aclaran algunas cosas, dejo algunas imagenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2014)

Ya que te vas a armar un amplificador , te iría de Vúmetro 

Fijate que aqui hay probadores :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...PfkQedhIGYBQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## DannyR (Mar 23, 2014)

Si DOSMETROS  me vino como anillo al dedo!!  Ahora el tema es comprobar si funciona  no tienes alguna idea de como usar el probador de valvulas que tengo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2014)

Ni idea de eso , pero en el link de Google explica como probarlas.

http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_6u5~2.html

http://www.solorb.com/elect/misc/magiceye/  ver links al final de la página

http://radioremembered.org/tuneye.htm

http://www.antiqueradios.com/chrs/journal/eyetube.html


----------

